# MTH vs. Lionel



## cjkoz1975 (Dec 30, 2010)

I didn't think that Mth products and lionel products were interchangeable but then I read something that made it sound like they are. Is this true or does each have to have it's own track and so forth?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The MTH O-scale stuff runs on Lionel track and also the other way around. I have some MTH engines and cars happily running on Lionel track.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

MTH/Lionel track are interchangeable between all O/O27 scale engines/cars/etc, but both companies have different ways of controlling the engines wirelessly. This is all I know about the new engines, maybe someone will fill you in with some more data.

PW - Jason


----------



## Leonard62 (Jan 7, 2011)

As long as you stick with transformer control, as Jason mentioned, you should be OK. The only differences I've found is the bodies of similar cars might be slightly different in size. It's not a lot but side by side you'll see the difference. But this has nothing to do with the cars running on the same track.

Len


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Len! 

PW - Jason


----------

